# Patient Safety Advisory - Ferno PROFlexx model 35-X stretchers



## KEVD18 (Aug 8, 2008)

just got this notice from mass oems. i figured it might be relevant to you folks out of state as well

The Commonwealth of Massachusetts 
Executive Office of Health and Human Services 
Department of Public Health 
Office of Emergency Medical Services 
2 Boylston Street, 3rdFloor 
Boston, MA 02116 
617-753-7300 FAX: 
617-753-7320 

DEVAL L. PATRICK GOVERNOR 
TIMOTHY P. MURRAY LIEUTENANT GOVERNOR 
JUDYANN BIGBY, MDSECRETARY 
JOHN AUERBACH COMMISSIONER 

URGENT NOTICE TO: All MA Ambulance Services All MA EMTs 
FROM: Abdullah Rehayem, Director 
RE: Ferno PROFlexx Stretcher Failures and Cot Handling Safety 
DATE:August 7, 2008 

The Department has received information documenting several instances in which Ferno PROFlexx model 35-P stretchers (ambulance cots) have suffered metal fatigue and breakage of the telescoping legs. The area of highest concern is the X frame axle (where both telescoping legs connect). All ambulance services using this model stretcher should immediately inspect all of these cots for signs of metal fatigue (shavings, bent support arms, cracks, etc,). If such signs are discovered, remove the cot from service immediately and arrange for inspection and maintenance by a factory authorized representative as soon as possible. Even if you do not discover any signs of metal fatigue, you should contact Ferno-Washington, or the dealer who provided your stretcher, for immediate inspection and/or maintenance. Furthermore, EMTs should be reminded to keep both hands firmly on the cot AT ALL TIMES, since at least one cot leg break occurred as the EMTs wheeled a patient toward the ambulance. In addition, wheeling the patient at the lowest cot height is the safest method to minimize any potential harm to the patient, since catastrophic failure can occur without warning. Finally, all patients must be firmly secured to the cot using the over the shoulder harness, hip and leg straps. If your service has experienced failure of a Ferno PROFlexx cot, or any other medical device, please complete a Serious Incident Report Form and submit it to this office. (For the form, go to www.mass.gov/dph/oems, scroll down to “Forms,” then click on the “Ambulance Services” section). In addition, ambulance services should also file a “Medical Devices Report” report with the FDA at https://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/medwatch/medwatch-online.htm.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Aug 8, 2008)

doesn't really affect me and my service but is is good to know, thank KEV.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey thanks KEV.  Thats the stretcher I have on my truck.....  Until we get our power stretchers someday soon.

And another reason to not like Fernos....


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 9, 2008)

*Thanks, we have one still at work.*

The ambulance litter (cot) is one potentially dangerous piece of equipment which we forget about until someone gets hurt.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Aug 9, 2008)

*Equipment Check!*

Thank you for the pass down Kev!  We have a blue Ferno at the college, Hmmm....... :huh:


----------



## KEVD18 (Aug 11, 2008)

small correction:

i wont bother to post the whole letter, but they screwed up. its the 35-x, not the 35-p


----------



## emt19723 (Aug 15, 2008)

*you guys may want to take a look at this!! Ferno Proflex litters*

URGENT NOTICE
TO: All MA Ambulance Services
All MA EMTs
FROM: Abdullah Rehayem, Director
RE: Ferno PROFlexx Stretcher Failures and Cot Handling Safety
DATE: August 7, 2008
The Department has received information documenting several instances in which Ferno
PROFlexx model 35-P stretchers (ambulance cots) have suffered metal fatigue and breakage of
the telescoping legs. The area of highest concern is the X frame axle (where both telescoping
legs connect).
All ambulance services using this model stretcher should immediately inspect all of these
cots for signs of metal fatigue (shavings, bent support arms, cracks, etc,). If such signs are
discovered, remove the cot from service immediately and arrange for inspection and
maintenance by a factory authorized representative as soon as possible. Even if you do not
discover any signs of metal fatigue, you should contact Ferno-Washington, or the dealer who
provided your stretcher, for immediate inspection and/or maintenance.
Furthermore, EMTs should be reminded to keep both hands firmly on the cot AT ALL
TIMES, since at least one cot leg break occurred as the EMTs wheeled a patient toward the
ambulance. In addition, wheeling the patient at the lowest cot height is the safest method to
minimize any potential harm to the patient, since catastrophic failure can occur without warning.
Finally, all patients must be firmly secured to the cot using the over the shoulder harness, hip and
leg straps.
If your service has experienced failure of a Ferno PROFlexx cot, or any other medical
device, please complete a Serious Incident Report Form and submit it to this office. (For the
form, go to www.mass.gov/dph/oems, scroll down to “Forms,” then click on the “Ambulance
Services” section).
In addition, ambulance services should also file a “Medical Devices Report” report with
the FDA at https://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/medwatch/medwatch-online.htm


----------



## MMiz (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks, but we already posted a notice back on 8/8.  I've gone ahead and merged the two threads


----------



## rescuerich (Oct 1, 2008)

Treat your cots with respect and you wont have these problems. Dont drop the legs and there will be no stress cracks caused by -dropping the legs. This is the number one reason for cot failure. We have our cots inspected twice a year by a recomended service. On a regular basis we strip them down and clean and disinfect them, inspect and lube them and turn the matts so we do not get stress cracks on them either. It is well worth the time and effort spent to keep your pt. off the ground and egg off your face.


----------

